# Harmony Patrician Rebuild....



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

So, I finally have the time to tackle a project guitar that I have had sitting in storage for nearly 8 years. Bought it off Ebay for $25 + $20 to ship. It is in real sore shape.Finish is almost all gone, loads of holes and cracks. The saving grace - the sides are still intact, and the neck does not need to be reset. I'm going to refinish this puppy, install a humbucker ( I have 4 sets kicking around..) Upgrade all the hardware, replace the non existent bridge, install a new nut..and hopefully bring this back from the dead as a player..I know I am going to be flamed, but I'm wearing SPF 4000 sunscreen so fire away...
:rockon2:










The only thing nice on it..



















Gotta love that bridge! Custom!










A glued and shimmed nut? The truss rod nut will be getting a major dose of liquid wrench...










One of many holes or punctures. Not so bad..










This one is the worst...sigh...










Cracks...










And more cracks...










Neck join is solid - just missing a piece of binding..


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Original open tuners - I have 3 sets of sealed ones that will work much better...










Another crack..I'll have to whip up some fill on this..











Some will say what I am about to do is heresy, but this guitar is worth soo little in the shape it is in, so it's the ideal candidate for a "resto-mod"

More to come...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

From my understanding (and as no one has indicated otherwise) the sides add no tone to the guitar. That said, those sides have a real beauty in their distressed look. Are you going to back them with some inside veneer to stabilise them and leave them as is?

That truss rod looks a fright too :C


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Definitely backing them with veneer. But with that nasty hole in the back, it's had it's day as an acoustic..The finish is soo checkered and some areas the finish has just dried right off. I'm thinking a colour change with lacquer and revarnish is in order..My biggest fear is that truss rod. It is downright nasty and over 50 years old...


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucky you, I'd love to be in your shoes and do that project!

Please keep us posted...

Gilles


----------

